# Nektar Panarama. How did we miss this.



## novaburst (Apr 5, 2018)

Never seen anything like it, also has a classic design, doesn't have the pretty pictures

But you will find this machine controls just about every parameter on your DAW and instruments, with out getting in the way of existing controllers, the only thing it doesn't do
is make coffee so I was a little bit let down for that.

It has a beautiful design, semi wait keys but still managed to stealth its way through these few years, seems to have been doing this for some time. 

I am sure if you stumbled across this it would end up in your studio

Check it out. and yes works with all the main DAWs even has dedicated software for Reaper.


----------



## HeliaVox (Apr 5, 2018)

I had a Panorama P4. Deep integration with Logic, which was lovely. Control surface, drum pads, motorized fader, and screen were top notch. 
Fiddly communication problems with Logic. YMMV, but I was trashing control surfaces preferences and reinstalling drivers about every month and a half. As I said it probably was just my system and Nektar support was always quick and helpful. 
The keyboard, however. Soft, spongy, mushy after touch that bottomed out with not a lot of playing force from me. I saw videos on YouTube where people played the P series just fine. I always wondered if I had a defective unit. But I’m a piano player and I hated playing it. I eventually sold it.
If you have a chance to check one out in person, I would highly recommend it, just to see if the keybed is for you. 

If they made an 88 key version of this, it would tempt me away from my S88. 
Now that I think about it, I might get a P1 to replace my Xtouch......


----------



## novaburst (Apr 5, 2018)

HeliaVox said:


> If you have a chance to check one out in person, I would highly recommend it,



It caught my eye while hunting for a 61 key controller to replace my 49 Axiom, wanting to spread my hands out a little bit, since I have seen it I am hooked, some nice reviews about it, there has been a mention of the key bed being stiff but that could mean they need to get used to it.

Its strange I have seen many Nektar controllers but this one seems to have been hiding and seems to have a very high rating in controller reviews.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 5, 2018)

I have a Nektar Impact LX88+, it is wonderful and hassle-free.


----------



## Loïc D (Apr 5, 2018)

I've got one (P4) and will resell it soon.
It has tons of features but I've realised that I don't need them. Actually, this keyboard is now half enclosed in my studio furniture and I don't miss the controls (but I also have a MCU Pro, a Playful Joué, a Akai mini MK2, etc.).

Conversely, I've realized that the most useful features for me are a good keybed and responsive pads.
And I don't like the keybed (I was piano player first). Releasing the key produces an awfully loud rattling/thump noise. I've been comparing in music shops lately, and it confirmed my analysis : it's one of the loudest keybed on the market. And I hate this (I'm working in my home studio @ low volume : I hear the keys more than the samples !).
Pads are also not responsive (even my cheap Akai does better).

One thing to point out is the *fantastic *user support.
I bought a used unit, and after a while the motorized fader stopped working. Without any kind of justification, Nektar has sent me the replacement PCB together with instructions, for free, from California to France.


----------



## Michael Antrum (Apr 5, 2018)

I had one of these, and simply could not get on with the keybed at all. It felt like the white keys and black keys had come from different manufacturers. Otherwise it was fairly good, but it got sold on pretty quick and I replaced it with a NI Komplete Kontrol, which is a magnitude better in that department.

I remember hearing they had done something about the keybed, but I’m happy with NI now. 

it was also a very noisy keybed too if IIRC.


----------



## novaburst (Apr 5, 2018)

I committed my self to a used 61, 



mikeybabes said:


> I remember hearing they had done something about the keybed


I so hope this is true.

I thought this was a hidden gem and not many around its nice to hear users have experienced using this I never really heard it being talked about, key bed got me a little worried but its not the of this controller.

What attracted me was how deep they went with integration with your DAW from the looks of things it looks like you want be using the mouse much.



LowweeK said:


> Conversely, I've realized that the most useful features for me are a good keybed and responsive pads.



I never get used to using pads I know they come as standard on many controllers but always prefer keys for percussion as I am sure this is what the pads are for



LowweeK said:


> Releasing the key produces an awfully loud rattling/thump noise



Help !!! oh well l will need to give it a run through and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## synthpunk (Apr 5, 2018)

Faders get rough fast, hassle to replace. Mine went back long ago.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Apr 5, 2018)

Don't know about the P4, but they fixed the keybeds on the Impact series; very quiet.


----------



## StillLife (Apr 5, 2018)

I have a P6 and used it for a while. It is a great concept. Integration with Cubase is magnificent. I actually liked the keybed. It is different, but I somehow was inspired by it. The pads I tried to like, but to no avail. Eventually I did not keep it on my desk, because I like to work in a not too bright room and the 'color' scheme on the Panorama is just...bad: grey letters on black. The constant squinting at which of the many knobs and buttons I had to push/turn turned out to really hamper my workflow. And so I bought a KK mk2 - less knobs, less integration (but effects are coming) and still a much better experience. Color feedback is much more important to me than I ever thought it would be.


----------



## HeliaVox (Apr 5, 2018)

LowweeK said:


> I've got one (P4) and will resell it soon.
> It has tons of features but I've realised that I don't need them. Actually, this keyboard is now half enclosed in my studio furniture and I don't miss the controls (but I also have a MCU Pro, a Playful Joué, a Akai mini MK2, etc.).
> 
> Conversely, I've realized that the most useful features for me are a good keybed and responsive pads.
> ...



Oh, the NOISE! I forgot how clanky this keyboard was.

And the keyboard wasn't stiff and something I had to get used to, it was MUSHY, like pushing down into oatmeal, having the key push through the oatmeal and bottom out with a klank on the bottom of the oatmeal bowl. Then on the travel back up into normal position, it would make another klanking noise. 

I got one when it had been on the market after a year or so, I hope they did switch to another keybed mechanism.
I've also heard that the Impact keyboards did not have this problem, but have not tried one out myself


----------



## jiffybox (Apr 5, 2018)

I've got the P4 and like others I'm happy with it overall, but I definitely don't take advantage of its many features or integration with Logic as much as I should. I guess it's less important to control parameters and knobs/sliders from my keyboard than I thought. I've been leaning towards selling it for the Kontrol MK2, but I have Maschine MK3 so I suspect I'm covered in the NKS department. I'm probably going to keep it because it really is feature rich and I don't mind the keybed at all (I haven't compared it with the Kontrol). I think the only thing that really appeals to me about the MK2 are the key lights which is probably not worth the trouble of selling the P4. It's a pretty great controller, IMO.


----------



## HeliaVox (Apr 5, 2018)

jiffybox said:


> I've got the P4 and like others I'm happy with it overall, but I definitely don't take advantage of its many features or integration with Logic as much as I should. I guess it's less important to control parameters and knobs/sliders from my keyboard than I thought. I've been leaning towards selling it for the Kontrol MK2, but I have Maschine MK3 so I suspect I'm covered in the NKS department. I'm probably going to keep it because it really is feature rich and I don't mind the keybed at all (I haven't compared it with the Kontrol). I think the only thing that really appeals to me about the MK2 are the key lights which is probably not worth the trouble of selling the P4. It's a pretty great controller, IMO.




Especially now with the new Maschine update today that ported over many features from the KK keyboards.


----------



## BradHoyt (Apr 5, 2018)

I was taken by the visuals when it first came out. Then I got it... wasn't a big fan... first one was a dud, got a second one, then exchanged the P4 for the P1 controller... had the P1 ever since (about 5 years) The thing is, all I actually use on it are the faders for MIDI CC control of virtual instruments... Since I only use those 8 faders, I'm gonna sell it soon to make room for a FaderCtrl when I can. My main keyboard is an 88 key Limited Edition Korg SV-1 with the reverse colored keys.


----------



## charlieclouser (Apr 6, 2018)

jiffybox said:


> I've got the P4 and like others I'm happy with it overall, but I definitely don't take advantage of its many features or integration with Logic as much as I should. I guess it's less important to control parameters and knobs/sliders from my keyboard than I thought. I've been leaning towards selling it for the Kontrol MK2, but I have Maschine MK3 so I suspect I'm covered in the NKS department. I'm probably going to keep it because it really is feature rich and I don't mind the keybed at all (I haven't compared it with the Kontrol). I think the only thing that really appeals to me about the MK2 are the key lights which is probably not worth the trouble of selling the P4. It's a pretty great controller, IMO.



To thread-jack for a second: Does the Maschine Mk3 really act like a Komplete Kontrol keyboard minus the keys? It sure looks like the whole top portion with the screens and knobs is basically the same, but I'm wondering if I'm missing something.

I love the idea of the NKS controllers, but I cannot abide having the displays and knobs right in the middle of the keyboard, right where my computer keyboard and trackball need to be - and rather than having a 49-key NKS keyboard above my 88-key M-Audio CrapStation (which I love), having a Maschine Mk3 sitting up there would give me squishy drum pads AND the NKS stuff - if it really does do everything that the keyboards can do.

Can anyone with Maschine mk3 and/or one of the second-generation NKS keyboards chime in? Is Maschine mk3 really as full-featured of an NKS control surface as the keyboards are?


----------



## gregjazz (Apr 6, 2018)

I used one of these. Overall it's a good keyboard, decent action, a generous amount of knobs and sliders, and looks very stylish. However, there are some downsides:

- Although the action feels pretty good for a semi-weighted keyboard, the keys are VERY noisy.
- Soft hits on the pads don't register, so anything intricate will invariable end up with missing hits.
- If you quickly restrike a key, the velocity of the note ends up being about half of what it should be.

Unfortunately mine was a casualty of the Santa Rosa fire. I'd still recommend the keyboard, if the key noise and other factors aren't an issue for you.


----------



## Soundhound (Apr 6, 2018)

I have the P1 (the version w/out keyboard) and had the same experience with having to trash control surface prefs and reinstalling drivers. 

It's been sitting in its box looking cool for quite a while now. Too bad too, it gives great control over cc and mixer functions. Was just too damn buggy. Maybe it's improved over the last couple of years? 




HeliaVox said:


> I had a Panorama P4. Deep integration with Logic, which was lovely. Control surface, drum pads, motorized fader, and screen were top notch.
> Fiddly communication problems with Logic. YMMV, but I was trashing control surfaces preferences and reinstalling drivers about every month and a half. As I said it probably was just my system and Nektar support was always quick and helpful.
> The keyboard, however. Soft, spongy, mushy after touch that bottomed out with not a lot of playing force from me. I saw videos on YouTube where people played the P series just fine. I always wondered if I had a defective unit. But I’m a piano player and I hated playing it. I eventually sold it.
> If you have a chance to check one out in person, I would highly recommend it, just to see if the keybed is for you.
> ...


----------



## novaburst (Apr 6, 2018)

I have picked a P6 up because I did commit myself, two things that strike me is it is very heavy and it is very eye candy, I went on there webpage to get the firmware update and latest update for Cubase and to register as it does appear you want get any updates unless you do an account and register the controller with its serial number a little worrying at first as this is a used one and likely has been registered before but the registration went fine and I updated the firmware and the drivers for windows and Cubase.

Key bed: Yes noisy when you release the keys it makes a clunky sound its not very loud but very noticeable, but the action is very nice I think this is because of the wait of the controller, I am hoping I can get used to the noisy key bed as it the controller it self has a very nice build and key action,

The software integration, these guys have really done well it really does control anything and everything from your DAW, and VSTs and the effects and instrument it has no parameter for it names it and gives you the option to midi learn them 



HeliaVox said:


> And the keyboard wasn't stiff and something I had to get used to, it was MUSHY, like pushing down into oatmeal, having the key push through the oatmeal and bottom out with a klank on the bottom of the oatmeal bowl. Then on the travel back up into normal position, it would make another klanking noise.



It still has the klunk when the key is realease but I think they must have done something about the play action as this does feel good. 

Over all has good premium feel, with a touch sensitive motor fader.


----------



## novaburst (Apr 6, 2018)

BradHoyt said:


> I was taken by the visuals


----------



## jiffybox (Apr 6, 2018)

charlieclouser said:


> To thread-jack for a second: Does the Maschine Mk3 really act like a Komplete Kontrol keyboard minus the keys? It sure looks like the whole top portion with the screens and knobs is basically the same, but I'm wondering if I'm missing something. I love the idea of the NKS controllers, but I cannot abide having the displays and knobs right in the middle of the keyboard, right where my computer keyboard and trackball need to be - and rather than having a 49-key NKS keyboard above my 88-key M-Audio CrapStation (which I love), having a Maschine Mk3 sitting up there would give me squishy drum pads AND the NKS stuff - if it really does do everything that the keyboards can do. Can anyone with Maschine MK3 and/or one of the second-generation NKS keyboards chime in? Is Maschine mk3 really as full-featured of an NKS control surface as the keyboards are?



Can't compare it to the NKS keys, but I LOVE my MK3. Far more than I thought I would. For any type of percussive or rhythmic work—or even leads or lines that demand _feel _or playing with a more MPE approach—it's light years beyond my P4 (whose pads just aren't as responsive as the MK3, and they are a good kind of squishy) and I tend to use it more than the P4, too, because the P4 sometimes feels cumbersome and the MK3 just feels effortless. The learning curve isn't though and I'm still trying to learn its full potential, but I couldn't recommend it more. I, too, wonder what the feature crossover between the NI controllers are. We should start a new thread about it, Charlie, the feedback could save me hundreds!

That said, I'm surprised that many here have had issues with the Nektar keybeds. I guess, yeah, it can be a little clicky (and now I'll probably notice it even more), but I do find it expressive compared to a lot of keys I've played. Certainly on the better end of the playability spectrum. There are few models whose action has the wow factor.


----------



## BradHoyt (Apr 6, 2018)

novaburst said:


>


So is that a whisling 'you're an idiot' emoticon? lol It was a phase I went through, okay? Look... I'm swapping the P1 out for a nondescript black box with 8 faders. I've progressed.


----------



## novaburst (Apr 6, 2018)

BradHoyt said:


> So is that a whisling 'you're an idiot' emoticon? lol It was a phase I went through, okay? Look... I'm swapping the P1 out for a nondescript black box with 8 faders. I've progressed.



I was taken by the visuals too hence the whistle emotion, perhaps the main reason why went across London to pick up the P6 and enjoying it very much, visuals are important.



BradHoyt said:


> lol It was a phase I went through,



Not sure if many can get out of this phase as our eyes play a very important part to what we want, also need.
I have some way to go to get out of this phase.

Most of the time its what we see that courses us to take action.


----------



## jiffybox (Apr 6, 2018)

Indeed! I admit that the visuals pulled me towards the P4 and that the promise of even better visuals is luring me to Kontrol.


----------



## BradHoyt (Apr 6, 2018)

novaburst said:


> I was taken by the visuals too hence the whistle emotion, perhaps the main reason why went across London to pick up the P6 and enjoying it very much, visuals are important.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well... my nondescript fader controller will be countered by what I use for my main keyboard.


----------



## novaburst (Apr 6, 2018)

I was trying to get a better view of your controller LVS, kind of looks unique with the black keys in place of the white keys,


----------

